# Puppy barks in crate at night



## josephwegner (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

My wife and I are in a bit of a crisis situation right now. We got a 5 month old labradoodle puppy on Saturday, and are having some trouble getting him to sleep at night. We put him in a crate (which is plenty big - almost double his size) in our room where he can see us, and he just barks and barks and barks. He's got a really loud bark, which is keeping both my wife and I awake. It was not an issue the first two nights when he barked for about half an hour - but last night he barked from 10PM to 2AM straight. He finally stopped when my wife and I gave in and went and slept with him on the couch. (I know that was not the best response - but I can't go too many nights without sleep - I have to work!)

I'm not sure what could possibly be making him freak out like this. He slept in a similarly sized crate at the breeder's house, and seemed to be very fine with it. One thing that may be causing it is that he doesn't get a ton of excercise during the day. I take him for a walk in the morning, and my wife takes him for a walk in the afternoon, but aside from that he really likes to just lay out our feet. He isn't a big player - just a big cuddler - so he may have all that energy built up by the time we crate him.

I don't know how to exercise him more. We really try and play with him, but after a couple frisbee-fetches he poops out and lies down next to us.

Does anyone have some advice on how to handle his barking at night? Is there any way we can comfort him? Or is there some sort of discipline you're supposed to do in this situation? Please help!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's completely normal for a puppy to freak out when getting used to a new home. He's only been with you since Saturday. The first couple of nights, he was probably too freaked out to react much, and exhausted from the change, and didn't really know this was his forever home. But, as he's getting to know that this is where he lives now, he is feeling secure enough to react to his situation.
Here are some things to try:
- tire him out before he goes into the crate. Try another evening time walk.
- cover the crate. You may need to purchase a crate cover. Some people can get away with using a sheet or blanket, but some dogs can pull lightweigh items through holes in the crate.
- put an unwashed piece of your clothing in the crate to comfort him. If you have access to the breeder, you might be able to get a blanket, shirt, or stuffed animal that has the scent of his old home or his mama, and put that in the crate as well.
- try giving him a frozen, stuffed kong, or a bully stick. For our pups, it was like giving a baby a nighttime bottle or pacifier, it knocked them out to have something to quietly chew or nibble on.

Also, you asked about exercising him. Mental exercise can also be tiring to a puppy. So, play some hide and seek type games, and do some short training sessions in the evening, too! 
He should settle in soon!

Oops! Forgot the most important thing! Don't respond when he cries or barks! Ignore him, or he will think barking gets him your attention, which is what he wants, and he'll keep it up!


----------



## josephwegner (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice doxiemommy! We are gonna try all of those things tonight, and see how it goes.

I actually just bathed him which (finally) gave him a ton of energy. He tired himself out, and is already asleep. It's probably a bit early, so I'll give him another good exercise before bed time, but things are looking good so far.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you too *doxiemommy* as my friend's so pissed at wits end with this same problem. Now I can suggest some solutions to her!


----------



## josephwegner (May 3, 2011)

So, bad news from last night.

We did everything you suggested - played/exercised him to the point of exhaustion, gave him my T Shirt in his crate, covered with a blanket, did some training before bed... everything.

By the time we put him in the crate he was visibly exhausted from all the exercise that evening - but he still barked like crazy. He barked for 2 straight hours - then pooped in his crate ( we took him out around the 1 hour mark of barking to make sure he didn't need to go ). We finally gave in and are just letting him sleep in the bed with us. It doesn't seem like he will have any problem with going potty in the bed - he's made it through nights before, he just goes when he gets anxious in the crate - so this will probably just be easier.

Thanks for all the advice. It seemed like it was better than the night before - but it was all blown once he pooped in the crate.

Joe


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm really glad you are using a big crate. The bigger the better.

You will need to acclimate him to the crate.
Start with crate games - leave the door open all the time. throw fun and tasty things in there, let him come out when ready.
Once he is fine with doing this, then close the door for 1 second, let him right back out. Try this for a while until he is not upset, then close the door for 2 seconds, and so on and so forth.

Stay below threshold. If he starts cryting then you waited too long.

Additionally, a wonderful special treat goes in the crate and get taken away as soon as he is out (as long as you don't have resource guarding issues)

The above is an extremely condensed version.
More info should be in "Puppy Primer" by McConnell - http://amzn.to/ezTyyR

McConnel also has a great book on separation anxiety. I'm not saynig that's what the pup has, but it has some great info on helping the dog cope with separation - http://amzn.to/ePwQnw

You can also try an exercise pen if the dog will stay in it http://amzn.to/lnsBdB

Ian Dunbar (http://amzn.to/euupAL) actually suggests an exercise pen with a crate inside - gives the puppy choices. He can retreat to the crate at will - when stressed, tired, etc..

At 5 months old, he could probably learn some simple obedience commands like sit and lay down. Start a "nothing in life is free" program. Ask for a sit before getting fed, before a tug game, etc..
More on this in "How to be the Leader of the Pack" by McConnell - http://amzn.to/fp9OMn

Additionally, puppies cry and complain it's natural. Especially for a dog who has been uprooted. As the other person said - don't reward it by acknowledging it. This includes telling the puppy "no bark" "stop it" "shut up" etc.. That is still attention. Don't discuss it with the spouse while he is doing it. That could also be attention

Remember to never ever punish this behavior - that is going to make the pup more anxious.

If it is getting on your nerves, I suggest ear plugs, a white noise machine, classical music, noise canceling headphone, etc.. But be careful. You don't want to miss a noise if the pup is in trouble or something.

I forgot to mentin. Crate acclimation has to be one slowly. Can't be done in one day, maybe not even in 1 week.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

OP, don't feel bad about letting him sleep in the bed with you and your wife. As soon as our puppies were potty trained, they graduated from the crate to our bed!  The only issue is, you don't want him getting up and night and wondering around chewing or getting into things. Our Abby, only if she's having a restless night, will occasionally go on a hunt for any slippers or shoes that we humans may have stupidly left out! 

Leave the crate in the bedroom, door open, and maybe, when he gets settled in and more comfy in his new home, he'll decide to sleep in the crate on his own, it HAS been known to happen!


----------



## happydoodles (Jun 20, 2011)

pfffff, do not ever let a dog sleep in your bed or let him on the couch. This is the start of more problems to come. The pack leader sleeps on top, which is the bed or the couch. If you let him in bed or couch you make him co-packleader. I can recommend the books from Jan fennell very much ! Very effective method.

About the barking in the crate: during the day I suggest feeding him in the crate, and put him to sleep in the crate during the day. When he you let him out of the crate, only do so when he is calm. If he is wild or scratching the door, turn your back on him and sit on the floor next to the crate. Do not say anything. In general don't speak to the dog when correcting, it is not necessary. The crate must never be used to punish the dog. The crate must be a pleasant place for him, that is really important.

Barking in the crate must give an unpleasant reaction. I did this on numerous puppies and it has always worked. When you go to bed, do your normal routine and make it dark. In the dark you sit nearby the crate but try that he does not see you.(he will smell you but that is ok) Wait a few minutes and then when he barks, slap the top of the crate. Not extremely, just to let him scare a second. DON'T SAY ANYTHING ! He must not associate the slap on the crate with you. If you shout "shut up" and hit the crate he will be scared of you and that is not what we want.

If a slap on the crate does not help (after half an hour or so), think of something else, for example bang two metal plates just above the crate.

Good luck !


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

happydoodles said:


> The crate must never be used to punish the dog. The crate must be a pleasant place for him, that is really important.
> 
> Barking in the crate must give an unpleasant reaction. I did this on numerous puppies and it has always worked. When you go to bed, do your normal routine and make it dark. In the dark you sit nearby the crate but try that he does not see you.(he will smell you but that is ok) Wait a few minutes and then when he barks, slap the top of the crate. Not extremely, just to let him scare a second. DON'T SAY ANYTHING ! He must not associate the slap on the crate with you. If you shout "shut up" and hit the crate he will be scared of you and that is not what we want.
> 
> ...


DO NOT slap on the crate! That could just make the dog fear the crate more. Especially when you are trying to make the crate a happy place to be.

Lots of people sleep with their dogs. I don't, personally, but that is personal preference. The dogs are allowed on the furniture only in the basement.

Ignore the barking. Work on crate acclimation. Throw treats in the crate. Don't close the door yet. Just let the pup walk in and out. Crate the pup while you are home and in sight so he doesn't associate the crate with always being alone. Give him something super yummy/special in the crate (Kong with peanut butter, bully stick, etc.) Make a special " crate only" treat. This may take somet time, but stick with it.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I am with TYC, please please do *not* slap the crate, do not bang things, etc.. I agree that it will make the pup more afraid of it while you are trying to associate good things with the crate.

*Think teaching, not punishing*. Think of ways to improve your relationship with your dog - not frighten your dog when you don't need to.

Here is the problem with using startle methods for anything. It's something I posted on another threat about spritzing but any type of startle method is bad:

*The problem with aversives*

Sometimes they work fine. Sometimes they work but cause other problems. Often times, they don't work _*and*_ cause other problems. As Cracker mentioned before, some dogs build a punishment callous. Then the human has to respond by using greater and greater punishment.

If the dog starts associating a fun game of fetch with the aversive spray bottle, she might loose interest in fetch, loose interest in playing, loose interest in obedience. She might become afraid of that spray bottle (which I guess is the goal) but what if she generalizes to all plastic bottles, then to all bottles, etc..

The other problem with aversives - you know why you are spritzing the dog, but the dog has no idea. Maybe the dog might connect it with biting, or maybe she might connect it with something that she sees right at the momen you spritz her - like a child walking by. Later you will be wondering why your dog hates children.

Your dog could become hand shy. This could be problematic if you need to grab her quickly from some kind of danger. Even more problematic if she becomes hand shy to strangers and nips at a kid for trying to grab at her.

The other problem with spritzing a dog who nips - you are not teaching "soft mouth" which should be your goal. Before the dog learns not to bite at all, she needs to learn bite inhibition. According to Ian Dunbar, if you suppress biting completely in a pup the pup never learns how to inhibit the force of his bites. That could be a problem when she is older and is put in a situation where she feels forced to bite.

References
Before and After Getting Your New Puppy by Ian Dunbar: http://amzn.to/fb7poY

Bones would rain from the sky by Suzanne Clotheir: http://amzn.to/gbb6KV

If someone says it doesn't hurt, it probably does: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/when-someone-says-its-doesnt-hurt-it-probably-does/

Oh, I forgot to mention. It's fine if you want your dog to sleep with you or get on the furniture, etc..

If you happen to have a resource guarder to who guards furniture, then that dog can't be allowed on elevated surfaces until the resource guarding is fixed. 


But resource guarding is seldom if ever about dominance. A dominant, confident dog normally doesn't feel the need to guard. It's the status seekers or the non confident dogs who guard.


Wolves and wild canids do not have furniture so I don't know how sleeping on furntiture makes a dog a co-leader.


If you are concerned about leadership issues, here is a good book to help you practice the right kind of leadership - the benevolent kind
How to be the Leader of the Pack and Have Your Dog Love You For It by Patricia McConnell: http://amzn.to/e2lCks

I also forgot to mention
I have a dog who had severve anxiety about being in a crate so I just stopped making her use it. She sleeps with me just about every night.

I'm working slowly on crate acclimation in case she might need to be crated at some point but I never make her stay in one for now - except for driving - she doesn't mind her crat then.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, no slapping on the crate, or hitting plates together or any of that. If the dog is in the crate, and something scares him, it is likely that he will associate being in the crate with whatever scared him and will start to NOT like the crate.

Sleeping in the bed.....ours do, and always have, since they've been pottytrained. And, we've never had any behavior problems related to any of those pack leader, dominance theories. Ever.


----------



## Nancy74 (Feb 2, 2016)

We had problems with our dog also. He used to chew shoes, bed etc when we were not at home. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Bud to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He recommended one online dog behavior trainer. I love this trainer http://bit.ly/1SGzTK7
It helped us a lot, and I strongly recommend it for you


----------



## Katelyn39 (Aug 16, 2016)

We had problems with our dog also. He used to bark and chew shoes, table etc when we were not at home. Both my husband and I work a lot and had no time to take our Bud to dog training classes. We asked one friend who works in foster care (he is always surrounded by dogs) what we should do. He recommended one online dog behavior trainer. I love this trainer http://bit.ly/1SGzTK7
It helped us a lot, and I strongly recommend it for you.


----------



## NaimaandMe (Jul 18, 2016)

happydoodles said:


> pfffff, do not ever let a dog sleep in your bed or let him on the couch. This is the start of more problems to come. The pack leader sleeps on top, which is the bed or the couch. If you let him in bed or couch you make him co-packleader. I can recommend the books from Jan fennell very much ! Very effective method.
> 
> About the barking in the crate: during the day I suggest feeding him in the crate, and put him to sleep in the crate during the day. When he you let him out of the crate, only do so when he is calm. If he is wild or scratching the door, turn your back on him and sit on the floor next to the crate. Do not say anything. In general don't speak to the dog when correcting, it is not necessary. The crate must never be used to punish the dog. The crate must be a pleasant place for him, that is really important.
> 
> ...


Wow--seriously? That seems really harsh and unnecessary, and, as other people have said, creates the risk of making the dog fearful. I don't need a trainer to tell me that the aim is to raise a dog who is calm, secure, and hasn't been "trained" with fear tactics.

As for sleeping in the bed, I've been letting my 6-month-old puppy sleep with me more and more in the bed (she always sleeps through the night, and sleeps well in her crate too). And in the past few days I've been noticing that she seems to be calmer, happier, and generally more cooperative on days on which she's slept in the bed with me the previous night. We're definitely not having any "pack leader" issues.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It's normal for a puppy to bark or whine in the crate for about 3 days, then start to calm down. You could try to ignore him, but now it may take a little more than 3 days. You might offer a stuffed frozen Kong, which he'll lick, then fall asleep.

Also, at 5 mos, the pup may be growing in adult teeth, teething, and whining/barking due to gum pain ... the frozen Kong will help.


----------

